# 1955 MONARK COUPE DE VILLE



## FULLYLOADED (May 25, 2017)

EBAY auction
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

Man that's a great looking bike


----------



## gymmanager (May 25, 2017)

@FULLYLOADED is this bike on CL or eBay? Curious if it is for sale? Can you put up a link? Thanks for posting the finest example of this bike I have ever seen. I want to get my coupe de ville tank repainted but have never seen a good example of what the original tank looked like. It seems the factory paint never stuck to that chrome tank very well, so every photo I have seen of these bikes the tanks are nearly bare of paint. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 25, 2017)

yes its on ebay..type in Monark  coupe Deville.Its mine...Im selling it.Its a fine example

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 25, 2017)

gymmanager said:


> @FULLYLOADED is this bike on CL or eBay? Curious if it is for sale? Can you put up a link? Thanks for posting the finest example of this bike I have ever seen. I want to get my coupe de ville tank repainted but have never seen a good example of what the original tank looked like. It seems the factory paint never stuck to that chrome tank very well, so every photo I have seen of these bikes the tanks are nearly bare of paint. Thanks again for the post.



theres more pics on the fb group CLASSIC AMERICAN CRUISERS Video as well..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gymmanager (May 25, 2017)

Here's a photo of my bike and it's tank. Probably a good example of what just about every coupe de ville tank out there looks like.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 25, 2017)

wow yeah i see thats what i usually see if i see one out there.Still a nice bike u have..whered u get those cool bike stands? i need some

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gymmanager (May 25, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> wow yeah i see thats what i usually see if i see one out there.Still a nice bike u have..whered u get those cool bike stands? i need some
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Yeah I got lucky and found this one locally.  
The stands come from Scott, the CABE owner, they are good quality and inexpensive, highly recommended. You can find a listing for them pinned at the top of "services" in the sale/wanted forum.
Gorgeous bike you have there, GLWTS!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 25, 2017)

Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gymmanager (May 25, 2017)

@FULLYLOADED Sorry for kinda hijacking your thread, so here is a link to your ebay sale for those who may want to bid on it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-MONARK...454212?hash=item23854fca44:g:J90AAOSwR29ZJnd1


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 25, 2017)

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (May 26, 2017)

Sharp bike, GLWTS!


----------

